# Help needed, Endian....?



## whitesaint (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey im cool.  Okay I am making this HTML editor, and i got pretty much everything i wanted it to do.  I got each document to save as an HTML file, but when i open it up in a browser, there's alot of weird code and stuff that was never typed in there in the first place.  Can anyone help?  Oh yeah, and I typed "Endian" in the title because i thought it was most likely he would help me like he has in the past.  Thanks Endian/RacerX/rharder/AdmiralAK/jdog/Sithious.    As always, all feedback is welcome and appreciated.

-whitesaint


----------



## endian (Sep 2, 2001)

what's the extra code look like?

what's the code you're using to write the file look like?


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 10, 2001)

I dont remember what the code was, but it was really weird.  Im sorry but i stopped working on this project because i couldnt figure out the code.  what i did was i made a simple text editor, and added some buttons that added HTML text once it was pressed.  Then i had the program save it as an HTML  document for me.  Once i opened it in any web browser, it couldnt read the HTML code correctly.

-whitesaint


----------



## endian (Sep 10, 2001)

the only thing i can think of is you were saving the document as an attributed string or in the wrong encoding


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 10, 2001)

Yeah i somewhat figured that.  I played around with "WorldText" and i was able to have it save as a normal TXT file and with html code in it, it opened up correctly.  I would asume that it's saving as RTF or somthing...

-whitesaint


----------



## rhale1 (Sep 10, 2001)

Post it somewere when you're finished!


----------

